# NW Arkansas Christmas Week Herf



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

So I took off the week of Christmas..........lets herf. Let me know a day morning/afternoon that would work best for you guys. On the Mark or the Tobacco Shop.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd suggest Tuesday morning (23rd) starting out at the shop then moving over to OTM depending on size of crew that gathers.
Yeah, I'll be there.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll check with the Mrs. to see if we have any plans. What times are we talking about? When you say the tobacco store are we talking about the one where we normally go or are we talking about the one over by Guido's? We might meet at Guido's (INSIDE) have lunch and then migrate over to the store? However, that's just a thought. I'll try to let you guys know in a little while.


----------



## jadeblue (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope you all get tons of gfts this christmas.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

jadeblue said:


> Hope you all get tons of gfts this christmas.


Will you be joining us at the herf???

It is open to all. :tu


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Will you be joining us at the herf???
> 
> It is open to all. :tu


Yeah...come on and join us! Assuming we have settled on those really unimportant matters like a time and place.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll get off work around 1130, but I'll see if I can swing it.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

andrew said:


> I'll get off work around 1130, but I'll see if I can swing it.


Hope you can...the more the merrier. I'm still waiting for Zack or Andrew to email me the final plans...I can hardly wait. I love herfin with the guys!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking like 11 at the Tobacco Shop and then onto On the Mark. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

andrew said:


> I'll get off work around 1130, but I'll see if I can swing it.


You should - my name is Andrew too - always welcome to have another one around. We'll probably be at On The Mark by then but if not we'll be there shortly.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Wish I could be there,however I have to work. Smoke a bowl or two for me. To all have a very Merry Christmas and super New Year. I wish you alll Health,Wealth and Happiness for the New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kindest Reguards

Mike


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Professor Mike said:


> Wish I could be there,however I have to work. Smoke a bowl or two for me. To all have a very Merry Christmas and super New Year. I wish you alll Health,Wealth and Happiness for the New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kindest Reguards
> 
> Mike


Mike...sorry you can't make it for something as trivial as...WORK.  Anyway, you will be missed and hope we can all get together soon in the new year.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Guys...it was awesome! Thanks to Nick for lunch and Zack for the stick and thanks to Dirty Uncle Fred's nephew for the sticks! I will be smoking well for a while. The weather was a little iffy but didn't run into any problems on the way home. (Thank God). It was nice to get to meet the other Andrew and hope he will become a regular at our Hillbilly Herfs as well as our mini-herfs. And, as always, it was good to talk to and laugh with Chuck. Again, thanks guys, it was a wonderful way to spend an afternoon. Hope to see you all in the new year!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish I was visiting my parents, but they are out of town. It would only be a short jaunt from BV.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I wish I was visiting my parents, but they are out of town. It would only be a short jaunt from BV.


Your excuses do us no good.......any time you can make it bro, you are welcome.

Definately was a great time. Thanks to everyone for coming. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## exploretheozarks (Dec 14, 2008)

Wish I coulda been there... (sigh) Oh well, maybe next time!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I wish I was visiting my parents, but they are out of town. It would only be a short jaunt from BV.


When you come down to BV make sure to let us know. We are always just one good excuse away from herfing.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry about the delay. Thanks everyone for your generosity. I've never encountered that kind of generosity in any of my other endeavours into a new hobby.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds a though all had a great time,wish I could have been there,however duty called. Went to OTM last saturday night with number one son to watch the UFC fight,had a good time. Smoked a few bowls and got to see some guy puke all over one of the pool tables,in his pitcher of beer and all down his front(Totally Not Cool).:hn Anyway let me know when the next HERF is and I'll try to make. I wish you all Health,Wealth and Happiness for the New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kindest Reguards
Mike
.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Professor Mike said:


> Sounds a though all had a great time,wish I could have been there,however duty called. Went to OTM last saturday night with number one son to watch the UFC fight,had a good time. Smoked a few bowls and got to see some guy puke all over one of the pool tables,in his pitcher of beer and all down his front(Totally Not Cool).:hn Anyway let me know when the next HERF is and I'll try to make. I wish you all Health,Wealth and Happiness for the New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kindest Reguards
> Mike
> .


Mike...bummer about the guy at OTM...haven't seen anybody do that yet, and I'd just as soon I never did. You do realize that if you don't make it to the next herf, we will have to call Zack to do his magic. Zack's responsible for me starting to herf...he can be quite persuasive. If that doesn't work, we will have to put a call out to Andrew's Dirty Uncle Fred!

Jim


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Jim:
I'll do everything in my Celtic powers to make the next herf. I dont want Zack or Fred on my case.

Mike


----------

